# Redcap for northeast regional



## peasoup (Apr 29, 2017)

Connecting from the Capital limited to #99 south bound to Newport News at Union Station Washington D C . We are an older couple and would like to get redcap service to #99 . We are somewhat mobility impaired. [ COPD] Long fast walking is hard. How does one get a redcap for boarding a regional ? In the past we could make the rush OK, but not anymore. I know from past trips that boarding this train [#99] can be a real rat race. We would be traveling on a Sat.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 29, 2017)

Before you arrive in Washington DC, tell your attendant you need a red cap so when the request is made there will be one for you. They have electric carts for you to ride and to hold your luggage. Just tell your Red Cap where you need to go and he will get you there.


----------



## snvboy (Apr 29, 2017)

And if you are traveling in a sleeper on the Capitol Limited, you can use the Acela lounge at Union Station on your arrival. The lounge attendants should be able to arrange a red cap for you to help board #99 from the lounge.


----------



## peasoup (Apr 29, 2017)

Boarding #99 is the problem. We are not in a sleeper. B/C also will not get us into the lounge. Is there any kind of priority boarding other than the lounge. Can we go to the baggage check area to get a redcap before boarding time ? Will the gate attendant ask about anyone needing redcap service ?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 29, 2017)

I believe Red Caps are available across from the info desk. Also, you would qualify to assemble in the area just to the left or right of the doors (gate) - which is for seniors, handicapped, families with small children. There's no guarantee that you'd get to / on the train before the mass herd starts making their mad dash to the train, though. That's pretty much up to the gate attendant.

I would let the conductor know well before you arrive in DC (but not too far in advance that s/he forgets) that you need a Red Cap to meet the CL. S/he can call ahead to arrange one. How much time is there between 30's arrival and 99's departure?


----------



## peasou (Apr 29, 2017)

About four hours between trains.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 29, 2017)

You should have plenty of time. The Red Caps are very nice and helpful. If they leave you for a while they will return as they promised.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 29, 2017)

Here is a map of the station (a bit old, but what you're looking for should be the same).

On the street level map, you will probably come in via Gate G. Go past the ladies room and turn right. At or just past the first hallway on your left is the Red Cap desk - shown as a box with the word RED in it.

http://www.unionstationdc.com/pdfs/directoryMap.pdf


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 29, 2017)

When using a Red Capto board 99, they will take you to the train via a cart before the others board.

As long as you arrive on 30 in a sleeper, you still are entitled to use the Club Acela. BC by itself does not. If you do use the CA, the desk attendant can obtain a Red Cap for you and you will board from the CA.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 29, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> When using a Red Capto board 99, they will take you to the train via a cart before the others board.
> 
> As long as you arrive on 30 in a sleeper, you still are entitled to use the Club Acela. BC by itself does not. If you do use the CA, the desk attendant can obtain a Red Cap for you and you will board from the CA.


She said they're not in a sleeper


----------



## pennyk (Apr 29, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Here is a map of the station (a bit old, but what you're looking for should be the same).
> 
> On the street level map, you will probably come in via Gate G. Go past the ladies room and turn right. At or just past the first hallway on your left is the Red Cap desk - shown as a box with the word RED in it.
> 
> http://www.unionstationdc.com/pdfs/directoryMap.pdf


I suggest that you follow AmtrakBlue's suggestion and go directly to the Red Cap desk well in advance of 99's departure. If you use a Red Cap upon arrival of 30, you could arrange for either that Red Cap (or another) to take you to 99.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 29, 2017)

Most likely, the CL will arrive thru Gate A and definitely 99 will depart on the other end.


----------



## prasoup (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you all for the help. We will go to the Redcap desk well before #99 is due to depart. Your information was a great load off.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 30, 2017)

Have a great trip!!.


----------

